
Numan Türle adds every Gitlab user to project - aaron-santos
https://gitlab.com/numanturle/tetete/-/issues/1
======
Geh9Je305I5AuFs
[https://twitter.com/numanturle/status/1304154397417635842](https://twitter.com/numanturle/status/1304154397417635842)

#tetete

#bringbacktetete

------
arm85
Just saw this, searched for the project, and found this thread.

------
rovr138
That was unexpected.

Heard about it on slack and also got the email.

------
f3z0
Not to be mistaken with the Numan Turtle project.

------
f3z0
Good job

